# Finger Tab-Size?



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Kungar - 

It's really hard without trying one on. The width is the factor, not the length. If you really can't see one in person, go with your glove size. (If you use a large glove, go with a large tab, etc.) The length has to be long (will be longer than needed), because that's a trim to fit thing. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Kungur (May 3, 2009)

Thanks. Really appreciate the feedback!


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Kungur said:


> I have been using a glove but would like to try a tab. How do you size them? Since there are no archery shops in my area that carry tab I must depend on mail order.


They're just about the easiest things to build and you certainly don't need to worry about covering your fingers when you make it yourself.

Aloha... Tom  :beer:


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

*Buy a SOMA Saker*

I am an avowed glove enthusiast. I do not like using a tab, because I get string slapped on my nose and lips, for some reason. But I recently got to try a SOMA Saker tab, and I was thrilled! My draw hand was so relaxed and I got no string slap! I'll second Viper's advice on the size: go with your glove size.


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

*Finger Tab Size*

Call me cheap but I go to the local Tandy Leather Store and buy scrap pieces of leather. This gives you a great chance to experiment on thickness and feel. I like to feel the string when I shoot. I could never get used to a glove.
If you make your own the only thing you need to be aware of besides the thickness of the leather is the direction the leather stretches.
Don`t make a tab where the leather stretch is along the line of your fingers.
It will stretch out of shape very quickly.
Make the TAb a little bigger than what you need and take a sharp pair of scizzors (sp?? hmmm???) to the range and trim to fit.
Good luck.


----------



## 'nothernoob (Apr 17, 2009)

I have been trying to make my own but haven't found the formula yet. Tried a piece of suede but that doesn't seem right at all. 
Any suggestions for type and thickness of leather? Finished? soft? stiff? ???


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

*Finger Tab size*

Sorry nothernoob, I don't have any suggestions about leather type, thickness etc etc. I buy various thicknesses, types and finishes. I usually end up with a thickness of about 1/8 th. of an inch, natural leather with a smooth finish on one side. I have the finished side touching the string. Sorry I am not familiar with how to name describe leather etc. My tabs usually cost no more than .50 cents and usually less. They last months and I can give them away to new archers no problem.
Good Luck


----------

